# SL3 frame color



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

I was at my lbs looking at 2011 Tarmac frame sets and they showed me a limited frame set on Specialized web site. The frame was gloss black with white pin stripes. It was not the project black frame. I can't find the name of the frame or any info on it. Has anyone else seen this option? Thanks.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Specialized Sworks Tarmac SL3 Cavendish*

Yes I think I know what frame you are talking about. Its the Cavendish edition tarmac. It is gloss black with white stripes. Specialized updated their site I think because it wasnt there last week. I just bought my sl3 pro last week. 

Is this what you were looking at?

http://www.specialized.com/nl/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52896&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Yes I think I know what frame you are talking about. Its the Cavendish edition tarmac. It is gloss black with white stripes. Specialized updated their site I think because it wasnt there last week. I just bought my sl3 pro last week.
> 
> Is this what you were looking at?
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/nl/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52896&scid=1001&scname=Road


That link sends you to the 'Nederland' region. FWIW, on the USA region, the color is not offered. At least, not yet.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52896&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Oops i put a non US link. I have some good news though, those frame colors could be hitting the US. I visited my local Mikes Bikes in Walnut Creek CA and all those frames in the link were available in their Specialized dealer site. Sales guy flipped his lcd display to show me some new Tarmac colors. He said i wont find those colors on the current site. Maybe they are the 2012 colors? I really hope the Cavendish paint scheme is matte black. I'll get in line :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Oops i put a non US link. I have some good news though, *those frame colors could be hitting the US*. I visited my local Mikes Bikes in Walnut Creek CA and all those frames in the link were available in their Specialized dealer site. Sales guy flipped his lcd display to show me some new Tarmac colors. He said i wont find those colors on the current site. Maybe they are the 2012 colors? I really hope the Cavendish paint scheme is matte black. I'll get in line :thumbsup:


Yes, I agree that the new colors _could_ be available to the US market. At this point in the model year (as you mentioned) I think they'll be 2012 models, and considering the TdF starts in about 3 weeks, it's likely that's where we'll get a glimpse of some other features.


----------



## vs779 (Feb 22, 2005)

That Cavendish frameset has a date of Aug avail in the USA. If you look close at the frame pic its the same as 2011. So are the 2012's the same?


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

Thats the one I was talking about. I wasn't sure if it was a SL3 or S Works. Im looking for a frame that is gloss black that doesn't have a bunch of other colors on it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Specialized SWorks SL3 Cavendish Signature Series*

I got a reply back from my lbs and here's what he informed me; "... the Cavendish Signature Series is a matte black base with white striping/accents. It is limited to 100 frames worldwide...Two strikes out. The Cavendish Frames were never offered in a 49 cm and they are sold out of the sizes they did make..."  I was so ready to get one too.


----------



## setonz (Mar 7, 2009)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I got a reply back from my lbs and here's what he informed me; "... the Cavendish Signature Series is a matte black base with white striping/accents. It is limited to 100 frames worldwide...Two strikes out. The Cavendish Frames were never offered in a 49 cm and they are sold out of the sizes they did make..."  I was so ready to get one too.


CAv colour scheme


----------



## se7en34 (Mar 17, 2011)

love this paint scheme


----------



## erik9108 (Jun 1, 2008)

I would seriously consider upgrading my white 2009 Pro SL for this paint scheme. Damn that's pretty!


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Last I looked (see Tour Swiss) Cav rides a Venge and not very successfully to boot as he got dropped from a sprinters stage yesterday.


----------

